# The Torch Shoot



## Razor Blade (May 19, 2013)

Hi folks , just wanted to remind you of the Torch bow shoot. It will be Aug 24 at the church. This year we will be having Team Fitzgerald { Guy and Dan } , to come and speak to us. These guys have been tv personalities for many years , I think we will have a good time. Come out and spend the day with us, and meet these guys. Same great courses as last year. Scott


----------



## Fourfingers (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Was wondering about it  be there


----------



## Razor Blade (May 22, 2013)

Pass the word around. We have put out flyers almost everywhere. Scott


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 27, 2013)

We plan to come support you guys as always.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you sir. 


All are welcome, come on out and have a great time. 

Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 14, 2013)

Folks , I just wanted to remind everyone of the bow shoot coming up the 24 th. Everyone is invited to come out. You have to register to win door prizes. You do not have to shoot. Just bring the family out for a day of fun. Thanks , Scott


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 15, 2013)

ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 21, 2013)

hey scott what time do yall start shooting


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 22, 2013)

TTT for a great shoot.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Where is the information on this shoot? Where is it being held? What time does it start? What are the classes? Etc... I am interested


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 22, 2013)

The shoot will be at the Torch. 800 cannon bridge road, Demorest , Ga. Registration begins at 7 , and everyone needs to be there by 8. We will get started right away. Scott


----------



## bmason300 (Aug 23, 2013)

There has been a change in speakers for The Torch Bow Shoot tomorrow.  Team Fitzgerald notified us that they had to cancel coming to The Torch tomorrow "for reasons beyond our control".  

Regardless, the bow shoot is still going to be held tomorrow and we have another great speaker lined up for your pleasure. 

Can't wait to see you out there tomorrow.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 23, 2013)

Still coming regardless... The Lord will use who he sees fit.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 23, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Still coming regardless... The Lord will use who he sees fit.



You are correct sir. It will be a good day. Scott


----------



## Bkuntz98 (Aug 23, 2013)

How much is entry?


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 23, 2013)

It is a free shoot with lots of free door prizes being given away. Lunch will be available for around 5.00  . Scott


----------



## 7067686278 (Aug 26, 2013)

*The Torch archery shoot scores anybody?*

Does anybody have the scores from the torch archery shoot?


----------

